# FYI.. Rhapsody has a 3 month old girl



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

I got an email from Rhapsody today (I've already bought my pup now so I don't need the info).. and she has a 3 month old girl available for those that are looking. She will be 6.5 lbs grown. Her sire is CH Rhapsody's Holy Thrills and her dam is CH White Magic Now in Rhapsody (german import).

http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html

Thought I'd share in case someone was looking like I was (I have no connection with Rhapsody.. not an ad!)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> I got an email from Rhapsody today (I've already bought my pup now so I don't need the info).. and she has a 3 month old girl available for those that are looking. She will be 6.5 lbs grown. Her sire is CH Rhapsody's Holy Thrills and her dam is CH White Magic Now in Rhapsody (german import).
> 
> http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html
> 
> Thought I'd share in case someone was looking like I was (I have no connection with Rhapsody.. not an ad!)[/B]



I like the disclaimer! She is a cutie -


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

she is gorgeous isn't she? I must admit that I do keep looking at her...







...can't get a little sibling for Alvar until after the moving/job-ing/moving again thing is done though...I hope she finds a fabulous home real soon!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know about the Rhapsody girl. My puppy is five months old and I've got all I can handle right now. I may get another maltese a few years down the road, so I'm always checking out puppies. . . . .


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> I got an email from Rhapsody today (I've already bought my pup now so I don't need the info).. and she has a 3 month old girl available for those that are looking. She will be 6.5 lbs grown. Her sire is CH Rhapsody's Holy Thrills and her dam is CH White Magic Now in Rhapsody (german import).
> 
> http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html
> 
> Thought I'd share in case someone was looking like I was (I have no connection with Rhapsody.. not an ad!)[/B]


She's gorgeous. I just love Tonia's babies.


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=382102
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I must agree she is gorgeous


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

We just can't quit looking, can we??


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh all these puppies, I want them all. I cant wait til Friday to get mine.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What about the 6 mo. old male on the same page? Has anyone gotten any extra info on him? It is kind of a funny picture, his hair looks straggley or something. Probably just a bad hair day







.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> What about the 6 mo. old male on the same page? Has anyone gotten any extra info on him? It is kind of a funny picture, his hair looks straggley or something. Probably just a bad hair day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is adorable! I don't have any info on him, but he is Gracie's half brother. Bandit is Gracie's sire as well.








If his temperment is anything like hers, he will be a dream for someone!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385143
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.........and who is her Mommie? She is a darlin'!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> What about the 6 mo. old male on the same page? Has anyone gotten any extra info on him? It is kind of a funny picture, his hair looks straggley or something. Probably just a bad hair day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's adorable!







i think it's the lack of a topknot.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385149
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Her momma is Baybreeze Just for Thrills (Kicks).


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Gosh, what a beautiful face.


----------

